# TRURO APPLICATION



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

Has anybody applied for the Truro position. Had an opportunity to see the application on line it's twice as long then NYPD application.


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

was just filling it out actually. Do they have the quinn bill??


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

jessekb said:


> was just filling it out actually. Do they have the quinn bill??


 I don't think so. Heard today and like i said heard that they are looking for only full-time academy certified officer.


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

Just my luck! I'll still throw it in, it always worth a try. As far as the app, have you ever had to write an essay? Never saw that before, it's not long, but i've just never had it.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

yes for LAPD.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I just filled out my application for Barnstable Police Department and they used the exact same application format as Truro, they just changed the header and a few details to some questions. Must be a Cape thing!


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Yes, Truro has the Quinn Bill.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

jay-z said:


> Has anybody applied for the Truro position. Had an opportunity to see the application on line it's twice as long then NYPD application.


I have seen it! Give me a break, the FBI application was'nt even this big.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

BHCCPD said:


> jay-z said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody applied for the Truro position. Had an opportunity to see the application on line it's twice as long then NYPD application.
> ...


 I agree I'm starting to hear rumors that they only recieved 10 apps and that they might extend the time.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I bet if they offered to put someone through an academy, the number of applications they would receive would be alot more. :wink:


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*Well, it depends..*

It depends on how bad you want to get on the job. When I was trying to get hired I wouldn't have cared if it was 500 pages long :roll: !

Get typing and stop bitching..(hope to see someone from here get on the job).


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

I guess the rumor was not true. A friend told me today that they have sent out letters to all applicants. so who recieved letters and who did not? Also who is full-time cert and who is not?


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I got a letter from Truro yesterday stating they are re-activating a previous application I had submitted last year. I am only reserve/intermittent certified.


----------

